# FS: MS1 v3.0 ECU / Built / Albany , NY



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

* Asking $210 shipped CONUS
e-mail : [email protected]
paypal : [email protected]*


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

bump for new years.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

eace:


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

what are the specs on this? can I run a 5 cylinder on it?


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

It's a Ms1 cpu on a v3.0 board. It is modded to take an optical trigger (hall). It will run a 5cyl , those settings are set via megatune software.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

so it is fuel + spark? I may be interested once I get the rest of the parts for my build, then.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes it is modded to MsnS , Squirt & spark .


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

:thumbup: for a good price


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

:wave: *VCG*


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

ill buy it tonight if its still for sale


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

TehLonz said:


> :wave: *VCG*


 ahoy! :snowcool:


----------

